#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Искусственная рупа

## Денис Евгеньев

Уважаемые знатоки!

Существует ли в рамках теории дхарм возможность опоры сознания (нама) на неживую материю (рупа)?

Если да, можно ли считать такое сочетание живым существом в буддийском смысле (страдающим и способным к прохождению Пути)? Как установить его смерть, перерождение, просветление?

Если нет, чем устанавливается отсутствие нама, например, в дереве или песке? (Пусть сознание, переживание, страдание субъективны, почему тогда не признать камень живым).

Интересны свидетельства с опорой на сутры.

----------

Sergio (08.11.2010), Сергей Хос (08.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Уважаемые знатоки!
> 
> Существует ли в рамках теории дхарм возможность опоры сознания (нама) на неживую материю (рупа)?
> 
> Если да, можно ли считать такое сочетание живым существом в буддийском смысле (страдающим и способным к прохождению Пути)? Как установить его смерть, перерождение, просветление?


Хороший вопрос. Думаю, что с продвижением искусственного интеллекта он вскоре станет актуальным.



> Если нет, чем устанавливается отсутствие нама, например, в дереве или песке? (Пусть сознание, переживание, страдание субъективны, почему тогда не признать камень живым).


Потому, что Будда и Архаты не видели в камнях и растениях возможности для вмещения потока сознания. А мы им доверяем.

----------

Пема Дролкар (10.11.2010), Сергей Хос (08.11.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потому, что Будда и Архаты не видели в камнях и растениях возможности для вмещения потока сознания. А мы им доверяем.


А если речь пойдет о сложно организованных механизмах, например, о химическом анализаторе?
Как на Ваш взгляд можно расценить с т.зр. буддизма например вот такое утверждение:
Если электронный язык выдает Вам перечень обнаруживаемых вкусов с их интенсивностью, это ничто иное как сознание вкуса.

----------


## Топпер

> А если речь пойдет о сложно организованных механизмах, например, о химическом анализаторе?
> Как на Ваш взгляд можно расценить с т.зр. буддизма например вот такое утверждение:
> Если электронный язык выдает Вам перечень обнаруживаемых вкусов с их интенсивностью, это ничто иное как сознание вкуса.


Как раз нет. Это - выходные данные. Это механизм может делать. А вот *сознания* вкуса у него нет. Того, что *переживает* переживаемое.

----------

Пема Дролкар (10.11.2010), Сергей Хос (08.11.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот же заморочили всем голову люди с эксклюзивно логическим-технарским мышлением... %)

Сергей, я встречал в каком-то агиографическом ваджраянском тексте (уж не в житии ли Марпы?) описание кратковременного (ибо надолго -- нельзя) переноса человеческого сознания в тело птицы (голубя). Но чтоб сознание переносили в камень или другую неорганику -- ни-ко-гда! : )

----------

Сергей Хос (09.11.2010)

----------


## Eugene G.

> Вот же заморочили всем голову люди с эксклюзивно логическим-технарским мышлением... %)
> 
> Сергей, я встречал в каком-то агиографическом ваджраянском тексте (уж не в житии ли Марпы?) описание кратковременного (ибо надолго -- нельзя) переноса человеческого сознания в тело птицы (голубя). Но чтоб сознание переносили в камень или другую неорганику -- ни-ко-гда! : )


Очень интересно про птицу. Расскажите, пожалуйста, подробнее что делала птица с сознанием человека и как именно было установлено что сознание туда было перенесено.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как раз нет. Это - выходные данные. Это механизм может делать. А вот *сознания* вкуса у него нет. Того, что *переживает* переживаемое.


Позвольте не согласиться с Вами, Топпер. Обоснуйте, что за дхарма "переживает переживаемое", в отличие от дхармы которая это переживаемое откуда-то получает. Я читал, что переживаемое и есть переживание и склонен с этим согласиться, поскольку все переживания сводятся к переживаемому (то есть не истинно-сущны)

----------

Pavel (09.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Позвольте не согласиться с Вами, Топпер. Обоснуйте, что за дхарма "переживает переживаемое",


Переживает винньяна (читта). Без неё всё остальное не будет живым.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А если речь пойдет о сложно организованных механизмах, например, о химическом анализаторе?
> Как на Ваш взгляд можно расценить с т.зр. буддизма например вот такое утверждение:
> Если электронный язык выдает Вам перечень обнаруживаемых вкусов с их интенсивностью, это ничто иное как сознание вкуса.


Сергей, Вы задаете вопрос некорректным образом.

электронный язык выдает совокупность измеряемых им ощущений. Такое измерение и есть переживание. Для того, чтобы при этом был так же момент сознания, необходимо, чтобы это переживание имело окраску важности (полезное, вредное, индиферрентное) и распознаваемую категорию (идентификатор перцептивного образа), которая содержит так же ссылки на категорию действий, которые следует производить при обнаружении этой категории.

Иначе говоря момент сознания это совокупность всех этих элементов: измерения, оценки важности. распознавания категории и сопровождающего действия.

Вы понимаете, что такая постановка вопроса отличается от той, которую даете Вы?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, Вы задаете вопрос некорректным образом.


Я привел прямую, дословную цитату сказанного Вами. Простой копипаст.
И попросил прокомментировать.
А то у меня, признаться, крыша едет от Вашей самоуверенности и наукообразия. Вдруг, думаю, это я чего-то так круто не догоняю в терминологии и базовых понятиях, и "пора переквалифицироваться в управдомы".
Но нет, оказывается все более менее на месте. Друзья подтверждают, я не сумасшедший.

----------

Raudex (09.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, я Вам расшифровал и тогда и теперь еще раз. Вам нужно обязательно цепляться за то, что кроме моей расшифровки меня можно было понять еще и иначе? Если Вас так раздражает моя самоуверенность и наукообразие - выдохните. Не стоит от этого раздражаться. Моя энергичность и напористость непостоянны и обусловлены состоянием эндокринной системы. Это не значит, что я считаю всех вокруг глупее себя, напротив, я стараюсь черпать из возражений мотивацию к более глубокому изучению вопроса с разных сторон, пытаюсь понять, почему возникают возражения. Иногда я обнаруживаю, что сам ввел в заблуждение излишне что-то упрощая или наоборот не к месту ударяясь в детали. Но иногда я обнаруживаю, что не понимаю обоснованности аргументов оппонента и не могу от него получить обоснований. Если Вас расстраивает общение со мной я постараюсь сдерживаться от реакции на первые впечатления (то есть провоцировать Вас на более глубокие размышления и объяснения)

----------


## Sergio

"1. Адские существа, преты, животные, Люди и шесть божеств -    Это сфера страстей. От деления Адов и континентов - двадцать. 2. Выше - семнадцать местоприбываний Сферы получувственного. Там каждая Ступень созерцания трояка. В четверть ступени - восемь.  3. *В сфере нечувственного нет местопребываний*." Абхидхарма

Поэтому в камне сантаны - нет, а вот в растениях - стоит задуматься. Действительно ни где не видел, чтобы говорилось, что у растений имеется поток сознания. Но с другой стороны, растения рождаются, живут и умирают, у них все признаки живого существа. Однако сутры написаны для людей и мы люди, не можем судить о способе развертывания бытия растений.

----------

Пема Дролкар (10.11.2010), Сергей Хос (09.11.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, Вы задаете вопрос некорректным образом.
> 
> электронный язык выдает совокупность измеряемых им ощущений. Такое измерение и есть переживание. Для того, чтобы при этом был так же момент сознания, необходимо, чтобы это переживание имело окраску важности (полезное, вредное, индиферрентное) и распознаваемую категорию (идентификатор перцептивного образа), которая содержит так же ссылки на категорию действий, которые следует производить при обнаружении этой категории.
> 
> Иначе говоря момент сознания это совокупность всех этих элементов: измерения, оценки важности. распознавания категории и сопровождающего действия.
> 
> Вы понимаете, что такая постановка вопроса отличается от той, которую даете Вы?


Нет, не понимаю. Не вижу различия. Может быть, Топпер поймет и с Вами согласится, но вряд ли. Он ведь уже высказал свое мнение (с которым я согласен):



> Переживает винньяна (читта). Без неё всё остальное не будет живым.


Это отдельная дхарма, не сводимая к описанным Вами механическим процессам и не содержащаяся в них.
Ваши фантазии любопытны, но к буддизму они не имеют никакого отношения, кроме достаточно произвольно (и порой неправильно) используемой терминологии. Я, впрочем, с самого начала объяснял это Вам и Павлу, говоря, что не следует путать ум со шляпой.

Станислав Лем, кстати, делал из подобных фантазий неплохие рассказы. Хоть какая-то польза - стал писателем.

----------

Пема Дролкар (10.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Переживает винньяна (читта). Без неё всё остальное не будет живым.


Переживает-ли? Что значит "переживает"? 
Читта это момент осознания. Переживания - это то, что читту "окружает", входит в этот момент в виде элементов. Иначе говоря, сама связанность переживаний с читта и есть переживание. Ничего "переживающего" - нет, это иллюзия.

----------

Pavel (09.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей Хос, схоластика это в общем виде - размышления. Размышления могут быть фантазиями, а могут быть исследованиями. Давайте Вы все же успокоетесь и перестанете бросаться словами. Если Вам досадно и Вы хотите меня подразнить - я Вас понимаю, но не одобряю. И вовсе не хочу и сам поддаваться подобному чувству досады, чтобы постоянно сдерживать порывы как-то Вас подцепить и досадить Вам.

----------


## Sergio

> Переживает винньяна (читта). Без неё всё остальное не будет живым.


Значит и справедливо обратное - все живое имеет читту. А раз растения живые, то у них есть читта. Не так-ли?

----------

Won Soeng (09.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет, не понимаю. Не вижу различия. Может быть, Топпер поймет и с Вами согласится, но вряд ли


Если не поинмаете, пожалуйста, не делайте скороспелых выводов и старайтесь пользоваться при цитировании все-таки последней приведенной Вам версией, а не произвольной, удобной для Вашей критики. И будьте готовы, что могут последовать уточнения и к последней версии, без досады, будто бы я пытаюсь от Вашей критики увернуться. Если Ваша критика не достигает цели - не нужно расстраиваться и пытаться вместо достижения понимания все равно оппонента как-нибудь уязвить.

Мне очень жаль, что я и сам веду себя неподобающим образом, провоцируя досаду и раздражение, но со своими досадами и раздражениями каждому все же следует справляться самостоятельно.

И еще, насчет мнения товарищей. Надеюсь для Вас не секрет, что мнения товарищей относящихся к разным школам так же подвергаются обоснованной критике со стороны других школ. Какими бы авторитетными для Вас эти товарищи ни были. Поэтому, Вы можете успокаиваться данным вопросом, но не стоит думать, что это разрешает поставленный вопрос.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Потому, что Будда и Архаты не видели в камнях и растениях возможности для вмещения потока сознания. А мы им доверяем.


Вполне разумно.
Камень--не чувствующая рупа.
Растение--не чувствующая рупа.
Насекомое--чувствующая рупа, и вероятно нама, хотя признаков виньяны мало.
Электронный микроскоп--чувствующая рупа, но видньяны там точно нет.

А искусственное создание, по сложности приближающееся к мозгу человека, снабженное датчиками для ощущения внешнего мира, способное самостоятельно изменять свою структуру (аналог санкхары, воздействующей на рупу) --подходит ли оно в качестве чувствующей рупы, на которую может опираться виньяна?

----------


## Топпер

> Переживает-ли? Что значит "переживает"? 
> Читта это момент осознания. Переживания - это то, что читту "окружает", входит в этот момент в виде элементов. Иначе говоря, сама связанность переживаний с читта и есть переживание. Ничего "переживающего" - нет, это иллюзия.


Все остальные читтасики возникают совместно с читтой. Не читта совместно, например, с веданой, а ведана с читтой. Нет читты - нет переживания.

----------


## Топпер

> Значит и справедливо обратное - все живое имеет читту. А раз растения живые, то у них есть читта. Не так-ли?


Не так.
У растений нет читты, нет четтаны. Растения -  форма вегетативной жизни. Растения не производят камму.

----------

